# Username change request



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Can my username be changed to trident or trident_2020 

@EleGirl or @MattMatt 

thank you


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I can't change users names, only @EleGirl can do this, as she is admin.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

done


----------



## SJKD (Jun 20, 2021)

MY ORIGINAL USER NAME IS SJKD. IN ERROR I ACCIDENTLY OPENED A NEW ACCT USER NAME BUT IT IS SHOWING MY NAME. CAN I COMBINE THE TWO TO MY ORIGINAL OR CHANGE MY USER NAME ON THE ONE I OPENED IN ERROR


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@EleGirl can you fix this, please?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

SJKD said:


> MY ORIGINAL USER NAME IS SJKD. IN ERROR I ACCIDENTLY OPENED A NEW ACCT USER NAME BUT IT IS SHOWING MY NAME. CAN I COMBINE THE TWO TO MY ORIGINAL OR CHANGE MY USER NAME ON THE ONE I OPENED IN ERROR


Accounts have been merged together. You can continue to use SJKD. If you need more assistance, you can always reach out to us using the Contact Us form.

Daniel


----------



## SJKD (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you


----------

